# Kangertech Kbox 200W



## Gizmo (3/12/15)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Casper (3/12/15)

I must say I still love all kangertech products. This actually looks very nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jguile415 (3/12/15)

Very pretty! How much is the 200w going for?


----------



## phanatik (3/12/15)

What do they mean with 200w / 120w? Is it actually 120w with 200w to aid with ramp up time? (sounding very noobish right now).


----------



## Casper (3/12/15)

I think there is going to be 2 different versions?? 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (3/12/15)

phanatik said:


> What do they mean with 200w / 120w? Is it actually 120w with 200w to aid with ramp up time? (sounding very noobish right now).



There are 2 different boxes, the 120w and the 200w


----------



## jguile415 (3/12/15)

@Casper beat me to it...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skollie (4/12/15)

how many mah? does any one know?


----------



## blujeenz (4/12/15)

CapeVapeConnection said:


> how many mah? does any one know?


They use replaceable 18650's, so basically whatever you put in, ie in the 200W model if you use 2 x 3000mah they are in series so total effective mah is 3000mah.
In the 120w model they use 2 x 18650's in parallel,, ie 2 x 3000mah in parallel will give a total effective 6000mah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> They use replaceable 18650's, so basically whatever you put in, ie in the 200W model if you use 2 x 3000mah they are in series so total effective mah is 3000mah.
> In the 120w model they use 2 x 18650's in parallel,, ie 2 x 3000mah in parallel will give a total effective 6000mah.



But as i understand, the series configuration will have higher voltage so will draw less current, so the series batteries will last longer than a single battery of the same mah rating. Hope I am inderstanding correctly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/12/15)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 40357


Sweet Mary. I need that. Please tell me you will bring them in.


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

Silver said:


> But as i understand, the series configuration will have higher voltage so will draw less current, so the series batteries will last longer than a single battery of the same mah rating. Hope I am inderstanding correctly?



You got that spot on, Im also fairly sure they wont need to go through as many charge cycles as the parallel configged batts ie they'll have an easier life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (5/12/15)

I think they look quite nice, not sure why they have this fascination of using different coloured buttons to the main unit colour.
Dave


----------



## blujeenz (5/12/15)

I like them too, the Subox, even the new Nebox, they just look easy on the eye.
I'm thinking the contrasting buttons is the designers trying to form a brand identity, you can spot a black Subox with red buttons a mile away.
The other option is that they wanted to jazz it up to offset the plain/boring shape, but Im leaning more towards the brand id thing.

That ridge above the usb port just irks me, the Subox has it too, just the Nebox has a smooth faceplate, someone slipped up there.
I get the feeling that they didnt want folk vinyl wrapping the box which would hide the _Kangertech _logo, so that ridge will mess the wrap's lines making easy bubbles etc... one would naturally pull it off again, regardless of how small one's OCD is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Flash696 (6/12/15)

Looks very comfortable in the hand. Must say I'm a big fan of the black with red buttons. This should be interesting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (6/12/15)

There goes my wifes Christmas present, I want one...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (26/1/16)

This is my first high watt mod (previously only had the subox mini kit). Build quality is what I would expect from Kangertech, really happy with that. They again included some stickers to hide colorful batteries showing through the unit. One thing I don't particularly like is the "K" punched out of the battery cover. I'm sure its there for ventilation purposes, and it won't affect me once I have a cover for it, but I'm just not a fan of it.

Anyways, will maybe get a chance to fire it up tonight, will go from there

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (27/1/16)

So bleak, 

Got home and charged up two new brown turds for my KBox. Brought it all to work today, waited till lunch to fire it up. Inserted the batteries (as they specified), the OLED came on, then as soon as I slid the battery cover back on it went dead. Now there is nothing. Take out and re-insert the batteries, and still nothing. I tried pressing all the buttons, 5 clicks, unlock combo, everything. I then tested the batteries on my mini and they are fine, so really can't figure out what it is.

Anyone got some advice on this one?


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Stosta said:


> So bleak,
> 
> Got home and charged up two new brown turds for my KBox. Brought it all to work today, waited till lunch to fire it up. Inserted the batteries (as they specified), the OLED came on, then as soon as I slid the battery cover back on it went dead. Now there is nothing. Take out and re-insert the batteries, and still nothing. I tried pressing all the buttons, 5 clicks, unlock combo, everything. I then tested the batteries on my mini and they are fine, so really can't figure out what it is.
> 
> Anyone got some advice on this one?


You said it initially came on with the battery cover off. Did you try it again with the cover off & check if it worked?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (27/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> You said it initially came on with the battery cover off. Did you try it again with the cover off & check if it worked?


Yep, Thought maybe the cover was shorting it somehow, but nothing will drag this thing back to life!


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

+1 for what @Khan83 said.
Maybe sliding the cover on pushes the battery off its contact.


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/1/16)

help me understand this mah in series and parallel? i have a cuboid. with 2x 2900mah 18650s. is the cuboid series? does that mean combined its not 5800mah? quite confused? someone ? anybody?


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Yep, Thought maybe the cover was shorting it somehow, but nothing will drag this thing back to life!


Dang brother . I can imagine how annoying this must be. Send it back for a new one or refund.

Also , did you try holding the button down for a while maybe instead of clicking ? Try turning it on without a tank. Just spitballing some suggestions


----------



## Stosta (27/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Dang brother . I can imagine how annoying this must be. Send it back for a new one or refund.
> 
> Also , did you try holding the button down for a while maybe instead of clicking ? Try turning it on without a tank. Just spitballing some suggestions


Yep and yep! Thanks for the help, even spitballing is better than what I'm getting at this point.

Emailed the supplier at 12h00, tried calling twice since then, but just goes to voicemail. This is the second vendor I have had to chase in 2 days and it is a bit frustrating. I understand that blah blah blah , and that we as a community completely lack patience. But dropping a grand on a mod, not having it work, and not being able to vent to someone is really pissing me off now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Yep and yep! Thanks for the help, even spitballing is better than what I'm getting at this point.
> 
> Emailed the supplier at 12h00, tried calling twice since then, but just goes to voicemail. This is the second vendor I have had to chase in 2 days and it is a bit frustrating. I understand that blah blah blah , and that we as a community completely lack patience. But dropping a grand on a mod, not having it work, and not being able to vent to someone is really pissing me off now.


Hope you come right @Stosta . I would have been going ballistic. The excitement builds up & then the mod doesn't work , I'd give them one hell of a frowning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Hope you come right @Stosta . I would have been going ballistic. The excitement builds up & then the mod doesn't work , I'd give them one hell of a frowning


Was about to lose it when I got an email from vendor apologising and saying that a new unit would be shipped to me immediately. Thanks for the emotional support @Khan83 !


----------



## Khan83 (27/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Was about to lose it when I got an email from vendor apologising and saying that a new unit would be shipped to me immediately. Thanks for the emotional support @Khan83 !


Haha , any time bud


----------



## Andre (27/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> help me understand this mah in series and parallel? i have a cuboid. with 2x 2900mah 18650s. is the cuboid series? does that mean combined its not 5800mah? quite confused? someone ? anybody?


The Cuboid is wired in series. It means (as I understand it) that the voltage is increased to double that of one battery, but the mAh remains as if for just one battery. In practice you will get more battery life because of other efficiencies, but not nearly double that of one battery. In parallel, the voltage stays the same as for one battery, but the mAh is doubled.

So, seems to me, if you want battery life you need a parallel wired mod. If you want more power you need a series wired mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> help me understand this mah in series and parallel? i have a cuboid. with 2x 2900mah 18650s. is the cuboid series? does that mean combined its not 5800mah? quite confused? someone ? anybody?


Usually some detective work on images will reveal a clue. In the cuboid case theres a + and a - on the batt door, for the newb's that means its series fed.
In your example, 2x 2900mah 18650s means you have an effective 8.4V @ 2900mah to the internals.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (27/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Usually some detective work on images will reveal a clue. In the cuboid case theres a + and a - on the batt door, for the newb's that means its series fed.
> In your example, 2x 2900mah 18650s means you have an effective 8.4V @ 2900mah to the internals.



So basically you are saying if i use my cuboid at 4.0volts and use a single 18650 mod with a 2900mah cell at 4.0volts. They will basically last the same amount of time?

But also in my head. if im using my cuboid at 4 volts. It will be drawing 2volts per cell as opposed to a single 18650 drawing 4.volts. Would that not mean in theory the cells would last twice as long?

Could be wrong . Im no electrical engineer lol


----------



## blujeenz (27/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> So basically you are saying if i use my cuboid at 4.0volts and use a single 18650 mod with a 2900mah cell at 4.0volts. They will basically last the same amount of time?
> 
> But also in my head. if im using my cuboid at 4 volts. It will be drawing 2volts per cell as opposed to a single 18650 drawing 4.volts. Would that not mean in theory the cells would last twice as long?
> 
> Could be wrong . Im no electrical engineer lol



Nope didnt say that, you did, I just told you how your batts are configured in that device.

The onboard chip manages current not voltage, it sees the total combined voltage of both batteries and cannot separate some voltage from one cell and some from the other.

A series dual batt has a higher combined voltage than a single cell and therefore needs less current to give the same power output as a single cell.
Less current = less heat and less recharge cycles therefore longer lifespan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/16)

Just an update, my new favourite vendor sorted me out "no questions asked", got my new unit 10 minutes ago, threw in those batteries, and shit got real! I'm in love with Kangertech all over again! Get this cuboid talk off my beautiful Kbox 200w thread! Haha! 

EDIT - ALthough this cuboid talk is helping me try to understand my next problem. I'm using two LG brown turds in this KBox, how high can I push the Watts to (not using TC mode). I have a 0.28 dual coil build on it. If I fire it at 50W, it outputs 3.8v. 

In short, how many volts can I output before I reach a danger area? I'm guessing almost double of what I could on a single-cell mod? Maybe @Andre can advise me?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Just an update, my new favourite vendor sorted me out "no questions asked", got my new unit 10 minutes ago, threw in those batteries, and shit got real! I'm in love with Kangertech all over again! Get this cuboid talk off my beautiful Kbox 200w thread! Haha!
> 
> EDIT - ALthough this cuboid talk is helping me try to understand my next problem. I'm using two LG brown turds in this KBox, how high can I push the Watts to (not using TC mode). I have a 0.28 dual coil build on it. If I fire it at 50W, it outputs 3.8v.
> 
> In short, how many volts can I output before I reach a danger area? I'm guessing almost double of what I could on a single-cell mod? Maybe @Andre can advise me?


If you had a cuboid it would tell you how many amps you are drawing lol. Once you Compare that to how much amps your battery is rated at then you can figure out how many volts you can fire before your battery explodes.

In short your current set up.


So your drawing 13.3Amps at 50W

If you go at 70W you drawing 15.8. Which if your battery is rated at 20Amps. I would suggest should be the limit.



Heres a calculator to work it out .

http://www.rapidtables.com/calc/electric/power-calculator.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> If you had a cuboid it would tell you how many amps you are drawing lol. Once you Compare that to how much amps your battery is rated at then you can figure out how many volts you can fire before your battery explodes.
> 
> In short your current set up.
> View attachment 44393
> ...


Awesome! So then how do I get to see what 200W does? By increasing the resistance of my coil?


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Awesome! So then how do I get to see what 200W does? By increasing the resistance of my coil?



LOL its bit confusing. but just play around with the calculator. it depends how many volts your mod will fire.eg.

If you use a 0.3ohm build. It would take 7.7Volts to hit 200W. But as you can see your amp draw will be 25.8A With batteries rated at 20Amps which then =blown off hand. So i think you would need to build a 0.3 coil and get 35A-40A batteries.

Make sense?

Anyone can correct me if im wrong but i only figured the whole amp thing out a few days ago hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (29/1/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> LOL its bit confusing. but just play around with the calculator. it depends how many volts your mod will fire.eg.
> 
> If you use a 0.3ohm build. It would take 7.7Volts to hit 200W. But as you can see your amp draw will be 25.8A With batteries rated at 20Amps which then =blown off hand. So i think you would need to build a 0.3 coil and get 35A-40A batteries.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I definitely appreciate the help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (29/1/16)

Stosta said:


> Just an update, my new favourite vendor sorted me out "no questions asked", got my new unit 10 minutes ago, threw in those batteries, and shit got real! I'm in love with Kangertech all over again! Get this cuboid talk off my beautiful Kbox 200w thread! Haha!
> 
> EDIT - ALthough this cuboid talk is helping me try to understand my next problem. I'm using two LG brown turds in this KBox, how high can I push the Watts to (not using TC mode). I have a 0.28 dual coil build on it. If I fire it at 50W, it outputs 3.8v.
> 
> In short, how many volts can I output before I reach a danger area? I'm guessing almost double of what I could on a single-cell mod? Maybe @Andre can advise me?


I held one at a vendor today. Man it's a nice mod that. Very well made IMO. Enjoy her!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/16)

Just in case anyone stumbles across this thread and looks at the above discussion, we didn't take into account the fact that there are two batteries in series, so essentially I can fire up to 120W safely. Despite trolling the forums for the right thread, @shaunnadan posted a really good one here...

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/am-i-safe-shauns-guide-to-battery-drain.t19201/


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

Stosta said:


> Awesome! So then how do I get to see what 200W does? By increasing the resistance of my coil?



*to answer your question on how to get to 200w*

there are 3 things to consider when entering the _200w club_ > the battery safety, the mod and the build
*
the battery safety section is the easiest to answer : you cant *

there is no way possible you can get to 200w output with your current batteries safely. they have too low amp ratings. they key thing is that your series mod needs 26.4A and you only have 20A. switch to a higher amp rated battery and this problem goes away.

i'm not kicking you out of the 200w club, science is ! lol

*the mod is a bit harder to answer :*

technically, your mod cannot deliver a true 200w. its impossible to squeeze that much of juice out of any 2x 18650 batteries. so what it does is pulse width modulation (PWM) to 200w (similar to cuboid, kooper, ipvli3, snowwolf, etc) for the serious cloud chasers you can feel this pulsing. the best way of describing it is a constant ramp up and down of power (like tc but without the dry hit prevention)

this is not your fault...

to get more than 151w constant out of a mod you need much higher voltage (11v to be exact) and the only way possible is with a 3 battery mod or one that uses a lipo pack (cue in the rolo fan music !)
*
the build : *

basically you need to build low enough that when you turn up the wattage (voltage is also increasing) the maximum voltage is not exceeded. so if your kbox can only push out 7.5v then the highest resistance coil you can build is 0.28ohms. if you built to 0.29ohm then it would need 7.6v to give you 200w which the mod cannot deliver.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## valdero (3/2/16)

Using the standard evic vt skin for now

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (3/2/16)

valdero said:


> Using the standard evic vt skin for now



Hey if it works then don't knock it ! 

Ingenious

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waltervh (3/2/16)

I just love mine too bits

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (4/2/16)

valdero said:


> Using the standard evic vt skin for now


I hate the thought of scratches on my mod, so this will totally do for now! Thanks!


----------



## Khan83 (4/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I hate the thought of scratches on my mod, so this will totally do for now! Thanks!


@valdero 's idea is a lot better than mine. I was gona suggest cling wrap

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (4/2/16)

valdero said:


> Using the standard evic vt skin for now


Or maybe a Nebox sleeve... Has close dimensions and a similar layout...

*Nebox - *86mm tall / 58mm long / 22.8mm wide
*Kbox - *84mm tall / 56mm long / 22mm wide

*Rushes out emails to vendors....


----------



## blujeenz (4/2/16)

Tossing a spanner in the sleeve works is this diy 'tuber making his own phone sleeve from silicone and cornstarch.
I thought it might work equally well on a mod.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (4/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> Tossing a spanner in the sleeve works is this diy 'tuber making his own phone sleeve from silicone and cornstarch.
> I thought it might work equally well on a mod.



Oooh!!! I like!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

